# Jail: after jexec $DISPLAY seems okay but "unable to open display"



## Ulrich (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi guys
I'm using FreeBSD since 4.2 but only recently dived into jails.
Is there a chance to get X11 apps running in a jail after entering the jail with jexec (not through ssh)?
Thx
Eduard


----------

